# How do I use /etc/init.d/vnc?

## audiodef

I just installed tightvnc with the server use flag. I notice an /etc/init.d/vnc, but when I start it, it fails, telling me there is no password defined. What do I need to do?

----------

## idella4

audiodef

you need to set a password. Don't have it installed here, vnc-viewer or similar can set a password.  Check its man pages.  I think it gets located to $HOME/.vnc

----------

## bigbangnet

You have to type vncpasswd in your terminal. It will ask you to type your password and only then you will be able to connect to it correctly to my knowledge.

----------

